# Kabocha Squash Soup with Toasted Coconut



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

1 Kabocha squash (about 2 ½ pounds), halved lengthwise and seeded
4 tablespoons butter (1/2 stick)
2 leeks, well cleaned and cut into ¼ inch slices
¾ cup chopped yellow onions
6 cups chicken broth
1 teaspoon orange zest
1 teaspoon garam masala
½ cup coconut milk
1 cup toasted flaked coconut, for garnish (optional)

Preheat the oven to 350 F.  Place the squash, cut side down, on a lightly oiled baking sheet and bake for 50 minutes.  Cool, then scoop out the squash meat and save.

In a large Dutch oven over medium heat melt the butter.  Stir in the leeks and onions.  Cook uncovered for 5 minutes, until the leeks soften.  Add the squash meat, chicken broth, orange zest and garam masala.  Simmer uncovered over low heat for 30 min.

Remove 4 cups of soup and cool slightly.  Puree in a food processor until smooth.  Return to the pot.  Stir in the coconut milk, heat for 5 min, and serve garnished with the toasted coconut flakes.

Note. For a vegetarian version of this soup substitute vegetable broth for the chicken broth

Recipe courtesy "The Dutch Oven Cookbook: Recipes For the Best Pot in Your Kitchen," written by Sharon Kramis & Julie Kramis Hearne, Sasquatch Books, 2006


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

That really looks like a fantastic recipe. I've been looking for an excuse to break out the dutch oven - I think I've got it!


----------

